# high fat, low carb bulk?



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

So for ages I was doing a very low fat, high carb bulk, which I enjoyed because I do love the carbs but I was finding that I was getting kind of bloated and was retaining water. I know that this is probably normal to an extent when bulking but I wanted to see whether altering my macros would have an effect.

I'm now eating a high protein diet (at least 1.5 g of protein per pound of bodyweight), high fat intake (from healthy sources like nuts and tofu) and mainly getting carbs from veggies. My carb intake is generally 100g or less on workout days and less than 50g on non-workout days.

I feel much better eating this way but am wondering whether it is likely to limit my muscle gains. Opinions?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Carb cycling like that normally works very well for muscular growth whilst also not adding too much flab... although of course you can just as easily get fat on low carb as higher carb if calories are in significant excess (have never been fatter than when trying to bulk on high fat low carb).

If you find energy levels dwindling or performance lessened on the 100/50g carb split, try increasing the carbs to 150-175g on training days and adjusting calories from fat accordingly.


----------

